# Sears Lightmaster ca. 1938



## Carpe Diem (Jun 11, 2002)

I`ve bought a few old flashlights that I recently saw while antiquing, and I just picked up a brass "Lightmaster" that was apparently made by Sears in the late 1930`s. It`s about 22 inches long, and takes 6 D cell batteries.

The problem is that the light bulb is missing. Does anyone have any idea on how I can get a replacement bulb...if they`re still available? (Maybe call Sears?)

Thanks for any help you can give to me.


----------



## rycen (Jun 11, 2002)

is it a pr based bulb, if so radioshack should have some.


----------



## Roy (Jun 11, 2002)

Check the big Radio Shack catalogue...pages 260-263.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks Roy and rycen...

I`ll check Radio Shack out.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jun 16, 2002)

Carpe Diem, 

I suspect you need a threaded bulb for your 6-D cell Light Master flashlight. Most of the longer flashlights were made before PR, flange type flashlight bulbs were introduced in 1937. 

If you have difficulty finding a 6-D bulb at Radio Shack you might consider converting your light to a 5-D cell. 5-D cell flashlights were much more common and you may have an easier time finding a bulb for a 5-D cell than a 6-D cell. You can easily convert your flashlight to a 5-D cell by making a spacer from a 2-1/4 inch piece of wood dowel, roughly the diameter of a D battery. Drill a hole in the center for a metal rod, or nail to carry the current.

Mazda and Westinghouse made threaded bulbs, No. 31 with a brown glass bead, for 5-D cell flashlights.
Eveready made No. PR12, a flange type bulb with a white glass bead, for 5-D cell flashlights.

Bill Utley

[email protected]


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi Bill...

I do need a light bulb with a threaded base.

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jun 19, 2002)

Carpe Diem,

Let me know if you are able to find a 6-D cell bulb for your Light Master. If you find one, I would like to know the bulb number, the manufacturer and the color of the glass bead for my records. Obviously, they were made by someone, but probably in very small quantities. I have not yet been able to find a bulb for 6 D batteries in any of my bulb catalogs.

Bill Utley

[email protected]


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi Bill...

I`ll keep you posted. I haven`t been able to work on that project yet, but hope to do so soon.


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH (Jun 23, 2002)

Maplin Electronics in the UK do a whole series of MES bulbs from 1.25V to 120V. The 9V bulb is I believe popular in the fruit-machine gaming industry. 6V MES bulbs are plentiful, but would require you to blank out the battery spaces with dummy cells.


----------

